# This winter has got to End!



## 97Aero (Feb 21, 2014)

Got my G3 1860CCJ all rigged up and ready to hit the River. Took a look at the Potomac at lunch today in Williamsport in the slight hope that it would cooperate as it is supposed to be 55 degrees tomorrow. Not a chance floating that tomorrow as theres still ice floating down and its defiantly not safe….Guess she will spend some more time in the garage..

Crap!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Feb 22, 2014)

Memorial day weekend is usually my first trip on the river. It seems most springs are too wet or the river too high / muddy to have fun fishing on. Give me a late July evening with the river gauge sitting around 1' and it's game time.


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 23, 2014)

I try to get out on my bday (4-24) every year for the first run, been fairly successful the last few years. 

March is next week then a lot of positive thinking will get us all there!!!


----------



## panFried (Feb 23, 2014)

I just went down to SE MO yesterday to get the boat in order for a Mid March Trip, it was 60+ degrees. However all the rivers still had chunks of ice and most of the smaller lakes had ice as well. With the temps going back down into the 20's this week, i hope my mid march trip isnt a bust. :shock:


----------



## DanMC (Feb 24, 2014)

Here where I live in central Alberta/Canada the temperature is -27°C but feels like -33°C....yes we too are tired of the winter,our boat is encased in solid ice !


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 24, 2014)

I've been out on the Potomac between Hancock and Williamsport all winter duck/goose hunting. Sick of the cold, ice and high water though. Coldest morning hunting was 4 degrees, and we float hunted New Years day with the Williamsport gauge at 6.7 and the Hancock gauge at 9.4. I feel safest on the river when it's below those levels. Ready for some warmer days, clearer water and fishing time!!


----------



## longshot (Feb 24, 2014)

We went out on Clarks Hill saturday it was nice no fish but we still had fun.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yep, someone forgot to pay the oil bill again so back to the cold for a week or so. Saw the Potomac was halfway up to the canal towpath this morning on the way home from work.


----------



## 97Aero (Feb 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342738#p342738 said:


> BigTerp » 24 Feb 2014, 14:38[/url]"]I've been out on the Potomac between Hancock and Williamsport all winter duck/goose hunting. Sick of the cold, ice and high water though. Coldest morning hunting was 4 degrees, and we float hunted New Years day with the Williamsport gauge at 6.7 and the Hancock gauge at 9.4. I feel safest on the river when it's below those levels. Ready for some warmer days, clearer water and fishing time!!



Looking at the river last friday in Williamsport and comparing it to the gauge it was 6.5. Damn. Hope you bagged a couple of geese to be out there in those conditions.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342790#p342790 said:


> 97Aero » Yesterday, 10:18 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342738#p342738 said:
> ...



That was at 6 a.m. By the time you looked at it at noon, I'd bet it was closer to 8'. We ended up with 3 ducks and 2 geese that day. Floated from behind my house (right below dam 5) down to Williamsport, then motored back up. Wasn't bad at all. Definitely couldn't set up any decoys or do any fishing with it that high though, but was about perfect for float hunting. The crazier thing was people were jumping in the river that morning for the "Polar Bear Plunge". Wasn't really the best conditions for swimming.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in Southern VA. Daffodils blooming this week and peep frogs singing. Won't be much longer.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 25, 2014)

It can't come soon enough


----------



## JoshKeller (Feb 26, 2014)

all im asking for is the potomac to warm up to 45 degrees. catch my biggest smallmouths of the year between 45 and 52 degrees.


----------



## masterbaiter (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a long ways to go in New York. The kids and I went out ice fishing yesterday well over a foot of ice and today was a high temp of 16 degrees. #-o


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 28, 2014)

You guys are right, this madness has to end. When I went to work yesterday morning it was -16, on my way home at 9:00pm it was -21 :evil: We have around 3 feet of snow on the ground and the ice on the lakes is approaching 3 feet thick! We are currently the 8 coldest winter on record, since like 1860 and are on pace to be in the top 3 coldest all time. We have had 49 days below zero this winter and have 5 more in the forecast! One thing this weather does is weed out all the riff raff. :mrgreen:


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm itching to get the jet outboard put on the boat but it's not even worth thinking about it yet. I just picked up a newer truck and I'm trying to get that all sorted out with wheels/tires so that has been a bit of a distraction. But every time I go into the garage, there's a jet sitting on one side and my speed skiff sitting on the other side. I took the speed skiff out in early March last year but I doubt that will happen this year. On the bright side, we change the clocks this coming weekend so it will be light out later after work! Now I'm gonna want to start playing golf too!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 3, 2014)

It was 78 degrees yesterday evening and at 5 pm an arctic blast blew in and dropped the temp down to 45 in a matter of a couple of minutes...craziness.


----------



## lowe1648 (Mar 4, 2014)

It was 78 degrees yesterday evening and at 5 pm an arctic blast blew in and dropped the temp down to 45 in a matter of a couple of minutes...craziness.[/quote]

What I would give to have your Arctic blast right now. They held their annual FYB tournament last weekend on pool 4 on the Mississippi last weekend. Temps stayed between 0 and -8 from what I heard.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 4, 2014)

Bareley hovering above 0 here this morning  

Supposed to get above 50 this weekend though


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 4, 2014)

Went out to lake for couple hours last Saturday and then Sunday we had a blizzard. I must be getting old, let this winter END.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 4, 2014)

This morning was the first time in the last two weeks that I woke up to a temperature above zero! The end must be near, I hope!!!


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343684#p343684 said:


> muskiemike12 » Yesterday, 16:07[/url]"]This morning was the first time in the last two weeks that I woke up to a temperature above zero! The end must be near, I hope!!!



Yea buddy!! Im south of you a little bit and it felt like a heat wave at a.m. when i got up..

Calling for 40's next week!!!


----------



## 97Aero (Mar 9, 2014)

Well the G3 has finally made it to the water after a way too long winter. Ran up the Potomac from Williamsport and even managed to put a nice fat walleye in the boat. Boat did very well. Had a little trouble getting her back on the trailer due to the current and winds but a good time was had by all. 
Hang in there we will all be fishing soon enough!


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 17, 2014)

Got out a for a bit yesterday afternoon. Fished a bit from dam #5 down to about gift road. No luck. Water is still under 45 degrees. Hoping things warm up enough to head back out this weekend. As long as this snow doesn't melt and up the river again.


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 19, 2014)

Just had 10" of the white stuff hit us in the last 24 hours...


----------



## 97Aero (Mar 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345178#p345178 said:


> BigTerp » 17 Mar 2014, 08:46[/url]"]Got out a for a bit yesterday afternoon. Fished a bit from dam #5 down to about gift road. No luck. Water is still under 45 degrees. Hoping things warm up enough to head back out this weekend. As long as this snow doesn't melt and up the river again.



Just might see you out there on Saturday. Temp was 42 degrees when I had it out last Tuesday.


----------



## optaylor823 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think we all have a long enough winter, but I know down here they have been catching fish for a couple three weeks. I finally got out with my family last weekend and we caught 15. This is the first fish of the year for me. I know it is not big but beats being inside.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Mar 20, 2014)

Should be 63 Saturday but that just means I'll be outside trying to get caught up on projects instead of in the garage working on projects...

Williamsport is sitting at 4 feet but Hancock is showing another surge this weekend.


----------



## JoshKeller (Mar 20, 2014)

will be launching saturday for williamsport to try for some muskie and smallmouth.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 20, 2014)

I have little trust in the gauge prediction at Hancock. It reads notoriously high. We rely on it a good bit during fall/winter for waterfowl hunting, but it always seems to error on the high side. Just this morning it was predicting over 10' for Friday into Saturday. I'm sure this warm weather will finish off the snow melt and raise the river some. Just hoping it's not too much!! I'm debating on going behind my house at dam #5, or putting in above the dam and fishing my way up to licking creek.


----------



## panFried (Mar 20, 2014)

Ha... I'm in n. Arkansas and it's 55 at 10pm and will be mid 70's tomorrow... The white bass are starting to run. Whoo Hoo


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345658#p345658 said:


> JoshKeller » March 20th, 2014, 8:29 pm[/url]"]will be launching saturday for williamsport to try for some muskie and smallmouth.



Any luck? We got out for a few hours Saturday afternoon. Fished up close to licking creek. I missed one and that was the only bite all afternoon.


----------



## JoshKeller (Mar 23, 2014)

none at all. launched at riverbottom and went up to the dam. kayla lost one, i ran out of gas 200 yards from the ramp


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345977#p345977 said:


> JoshKeller » Yesterday, 6:26 pm[/url]"]none at all. launched at riverbottom and went up to the dam. kayla lost one, i ran out of gas 200 yards from the ramp



It happens. I ran out of gas last fall above dam #5 below my friends boat ramp. Was a LONG slow haul back with the trolling motor.

I talked to another guy up past McCoys Ferry. Said he hasn't had any luck at all this year. I'm thinking a little warm up will make the difference.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 27, 2014)

I think I'm pulling the tarp off the boat after work today and pulling it off the yard and into the driveway. We are supposed to get a lot of rain this weekend so I'd prefer to get the boat off the yard before it gets really soft. I'm usually in the water by now but this year has been rough.

Got the boat uncovered and put back in the driveway. Now it's time to start planning the Merc 60/45 jet swap.
-


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 30, 2014)

WOOT!!!

55 degrees today.. that should knock down some of the snow we got left!!!

Need a couple weeks of it to kick open the launches up here..


----------



## lowe1648 (Mar 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346788#p346788 said:


> Canoeman » Yesterday, 08:05[/url]"]WOOT!!!
> 
> 55 degrees today.. that should knock down some of the snow we got left!!!
> 
> Need a couple weeks of it to kick open the launches up here..



I might of made it out just a few miles south of you yesterday.


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 2, 2014)

Ayyyyup.. more like 45 miles south..

got picts of the nuke plant////////?????????????????


----------



## lowe1648 (Apr 2, 2014)

Might want to look at a map and count again.


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 6, 2014)

Was going more by road mileage i guess...

map says mile 920 which is a few miles south to ER launch @ mile 880.. so i guess it was only 40 miles..

Either way man cool you got out.. ill be Miss bound on Wednesday..

https://files.dnr.state.mn.us/maps/canoe_routes/mississippi7.pdf


----------



## 97Aero (Apr 10, 2014)

Well I think....and pray that winter is over! Took my son out on the Potomac today and the lucky s#@t caught his first Muskie! Great time was had by all. I have still yet to put a fish in the G3 and have never caught a Muskie but I am trying.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348232#p348232 said:


> 97Aero » Yesterday, 10:08 pm[/url]"]Well I think....and pray that winter is over! Took my son out on the Potomac today and the lucky s#@t caught his first Muskie! Great time was had by all. I have still yet to put a fish in the G3 and have never caught a Muskie but I am trying.



Looks to be right below dam #5? They have been catching a few muskies out of their lately. I was out all day yesterday from McCoy's Ferry to Hancock and didn't catch a thing. Planning on fishing below dam #5 this weekend.


----------



## 97Aero (Apr 11, 2014)

Terp- That's where it was. Since you didn't pick up anything yesterday I don't feel too bad. Probably see you out there this weekend.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348347#p348347 said:


> 97Aero » 45 minutes ago[/url]"]Terp- That's where it was. Since you didn't pick up anything yesterday I don't feel too bad. Probably see you out there this weekend.



Cool. Good luck this weekend!! I'm planning on heading out Sunday at some point. Have been out 5 times now without a single fish in the boat. I have a tan camo'd boat with stick steer. Check out the last page of my build thread to see. If you see me out on Sunday, don't be afraid to come over and say hello.


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 12, 2014)

id say its finally over!


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 13, 2014)

took the lady along this evening to catfish - did pretty well on liver on a deep drop off above williamsport.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice Josh!!


----------



## 97Aero (Apr 13, 2014)

Tough day on the river. Not any takers in 6 hrs. Terp did you do any good?


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 13, 2014)

fished about shepherdstown today. 7 smallies on jerkbaits and tubes - all fish were holding in currentless pockets. water was up to 60. 1 walleye on a tube in a pocket as well. wind was brutal today so we didnt bother with pictures.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 14, 2014)

I struck out as well. Fished below dam #5 for a few hours yesterday morning. Tried hitting all the eddies and slack areas I could find. Nothing. Having trouble locating fish :x


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 15, 2014)

bass or catfish?


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348753#p348753 said:


> JoshKeller » Today, 1:14 am[/url]"]bass or catfish?



Bass. But I am thinking about doing some catfishing one evening this weekend if the weather cooperates.


----------

